# Bearded dragon humidifier?



## pediepablo (Jan 24, 2006)

My bearded dragon has not been doing too well so I brought him to the vet. Among other things, the vet said he was dehydrated and recommended putting a humidifier in his cage. I had never heard this suggested before. What do yall think?


----------



## TheNothing (Jan 24, 2006)

not heard of it before either
we just always keep a waterdish big enough for bathing with them...


----------



## GailC (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't use a humidifier, to much humidity can cause a upper respiratory infection. Instead give him a warm bath daily and offer water in a syringe. You can also spray his veggies with water, if you keep a water dish in his cage make sure to keep it very clean so it won't grow bacteria.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Feb 1, 2006)

pediepablo said:
			
		

> My bearded dragon has not been doing too well so I brought him to the vet. Among other things, the vet said he was dehydrated and recommended putting a humidifier in his cage. I had never heard this suggested before. What do yall think?


I believe dehydration is a common problem with dragons. They are a desert/scrub lizard and the humidifier is overkill. I give my dragon a bath twice per week and he drinks and then poops in the water. The moist veggie idea previously mentioned is a good one.


----------



## boidaddic (Feb 1, 2006)

Also, lightly misting them in the morning will keep then hydrated.
Regards,
Eric Weintraub


----------



## dirtborder4life (Feb 5, 2006)

*hydration techniques*

I mist my dragon twice a day,i give him a warm bath once a week,and i also mist his greens.His crickets are always pretty juicy too.


----------

